# [kde-l10n] Erreur de compilation[RESOLU]

## mysix

Bonjour,

Ca fait un bon bout de temps que je suis plus revenu ici   :Laughing: 

Voilà, comme c'est dit dans le titre, j'ai une erreur de compilation avec le paquet "kde-l10n".

Malgré de nombreuses tentatives de résolution, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver mon problème.

Par conséquent je vous fais parvenir mon log dans l'espoir que quelqu'un puisse m'aider.

```

 [32;01m*[0m CPV:  kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5

 [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m USE:  elibc_glibc handbook kernel_linux linguas_fr userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-4.4.5_build"

cmake -C /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DBUILD_docs=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.6.3 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so;/usr/lib/libXft.so;/usr/lib/libXau.so;/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib/libXpm.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so;/usr/lib/libXft.so;/usr/lib/libXau.so;/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib/libXpm.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib/libX11.so

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

-- Found Automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl

-- Phonon Version: 4.4.2

-- Found Phonon: /usr/lib/libphonon.so

-- Found Phonon Includes: /usr/include/KDE;/usr/include

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Failed

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success

-- Found KDE 4.4 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.4 library dir: /usr/lib

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- Looking for dgettext

-- Looking for dgettext - found

-- Found Gettext: built in libc

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeadmin/CMakeLists.txt:3 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeadmin/knetworkconf

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase/kdeprint

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase/ksplashml

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/bell

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:5 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/clock

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:6 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/colors

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:8 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/desktop

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:11 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/energy

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:14 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/fontinst

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:17 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/kcmaccess

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:19 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/kcmdisplay

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:20 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/kcmfontinst

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:21 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/kcmkonsole

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:24 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/kcmstyle

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:25 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/keyboard

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:26 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/keys

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:27 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/khtml

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:33 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/kwindecoration

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:35 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/mouse

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:41 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/screensaver

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:45 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/kcontrol/windowmanagement

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/khelpcenter/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-runtime/khelpcenter/quickstart

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:7 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/energy

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/CMakeLists.txt:6 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kxkb

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeedu/CMakeLists.txt:9 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeedu/kmathtool

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeedu/CMakeLists.txt:11 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeedu/kpercentage

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/CMakeLists.txt:28 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/ksirtet

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/CMakeLists.txt:29 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/ksmiletris

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegraphics/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegraphics/kamera

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegraphics/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegraphics/kdvi

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegraphics/CMakeLists.txt:5 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegraphics/kgamma

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdelibs/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdelibs/kdelibs

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdemultimedia/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdemultimedia/kcontrol/kmixcfg

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdemultimedia/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdemultimedia/kio_audiocd

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdemultimedia/CMakeLists.txt:7 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdemultimedia/krec

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/kcontrol/kcmktalkd

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/CMakeLists.txt:3 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/kmail

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/knewsticker

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/CMakeLists.txt:5 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/knode

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/CMakeLists.txt:10 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdenetwork/ksirc

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/CMakeLists.txt:3 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/kaddressbook

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/CMakeLists.txt:5 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/karm

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/kcontrol/kalarmd

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/CMakeLists.txt:10 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/kmail

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/CMakeLists.txt:16 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/kpilot

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/CMakeLists.txt:17 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdepim/ktnef

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdereview/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdereview/krusader

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/kapptemplate

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/CMakeLists.txt:10 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/umbrello

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdetoys/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdetoys/kmoon

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdetoys/CMakeLists.txt:5 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdetoys/kworldclock

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/kcmlowbatcrit

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:3 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/kcmlowbatwarn

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/laptop

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:5 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kcontrol/powerctrl

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/CMakeLists.txt:7 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kedit

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kinfocenter/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/kinfocenter/blockdevices

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/CMakeLists.txt:11 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdeutils/ksim

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/data/kdeedu/CMakeLists.txt:2 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/data/kdeedu/kstars

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer 

C++             -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer 

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower

  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more

  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-4.4.5_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-4.4.5_build"

make -j3 

...

[0m[ 87%] Built target kolf-handbook

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target kpat-handbook

[0m[ 87%] [34m[1mGenerating index.cache.bz2

[0m[ 87%] Built target kollision-handbook

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target kpat-manpage-man-kpat

[0m[ 87%] [34m[1mGenerating kpat.6

[0mman-kpat.6.docbook:43: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; est un condensÃ© de plusieurs jeux de patience biens connus, allant des 

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:484: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; est documentÃ© en dÃ©tail dans <emphasis

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:485: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>The &kpat; Handbook</emphasis

           ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:503: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; est Ã©crit parÂ :</para>

       ^

make[2]: *** [kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/kpat.6] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kde-l10n-fr-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/CMakeFiles/kpat-manpage-man-kpat.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[ 87%] Built target konquest-handbook

[ 88%] Built target kpat-handbook

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   Make failed!

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3778:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2850:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1030:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  416:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1409:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1049:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work'

```

Je vous donne aussi ceci, ça peut aider :

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 03 Nov 2010 22:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"                                                                           

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                         

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                         

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                       

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                              

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri extras fortran gdbm gdu gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 kde modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline session sql sqlite sqlite3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode webkit x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Merci beaucoup !!!Last edited by mysix on Fri Nov 05, 2010 8:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

```

man-kpat.6.docbook:43: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

```

bug #343523

Je n'utilise pas kde, je ne pourrai pas t'en dire plus.

----------

## mysix

Bon je vais mettre sur résolu vu que c'est un BUG de gentoo et que pour l'instant il n'est pas réglé.

----------

